# OBD Eleven review



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

So I recently bought this as I was interested in some VAG coding for the TT, but I was less interested in Ross Tech's £250 price tag. I've never done much coding before so I am a beginner, although I am quite technically minded so wasn't over awed by the prospect of tinkering.

I went for the OBD Eleven as it is first an foremost a fraction of the price at only £44 for the pro package. This supplies you with a Bluetooth VAG connector, a pro license key and the app is free from the Google play store. Plug it in to the car and connect it as a Bluetooth device to your phone and the rest is done through the app. Once you open the app it recognised the car after a short connection phase. From there you can scan for faults or even get detailed diagnostic info. But what I was interested in was the coding. After going and entering the pro license key in settings a whole load of options are opened up to you. I went straight to the coding and tried a few of ManuTT's coding instructions for the VAG COM thread. Sure enough the wing mirror dip on reverse worked a charm. The long coding looks the same as the Ross tech software does but also quite nicely is a coding version designed in a more universal understanding of what all the options are and whether they're activated or not or whether they're installed. (FYI I did not see an option to save a back up file of the default so I made sure I wrote down everything I fiddled with). I found the coding fairly straight forward. I added the lap timer to the display and even a g force meter, although I haven't been able to check if it works yet. Also something I'd like to follow further it was fairly straight forward to add the navigation menu however, because I don't have the tech pack it just says 'navigation system not installed'.

All in all I would say that this is a great alternative to Ross tech although I haven't compared the two as my only real experience of Ross tech is what I've seen and read from their website and forums. But if you're thinking of trying some coding or you have experience and want to save some money I would say this is a great way to go.


----------



## berk192 (Oct 22, 2015)

If you can able to activate g force meter, can you share the pics of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

very strange the g force meter menu!! even considering that we should have a sensor like that used from the quattro system and esp..


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

berk192 said:


> If you can able to activate g force meter, can you share the pics of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll post some pictures today when I have another fiddle with it. I'll also post the coding for it.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

So I managed to add the g force meter to the display but unfortunately I haven't managed to get it to work. There must be some additional coding needed to get the info from the lateral and horizontal acceleration sensors. ManuTT this is where you might be able to help with your coding wisdom. The coding for the g force meter is;

Unit 17
Coding
Byte 10
Bit 2

By all means try it out and see if it works on your car. I have the 2.0 TDI S line. But if you've got Quattro then it may work without any other tweaks. Please feel free to add this to your VAG COM thread too.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow great work on the G force metre! Just want to ask is that what the sports display is on your bottom pic on the menu?

ManuTT get to work man! You'll be able to fix it for us all!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

stumardy said:


> Wow great work on the G force metre! Just want to ask is that what the sports display is on your bottom pic on the menu?
> 
> ManuTT get to work man! You'll be able to fix it for us all!


Yeah it's on the car menu. Looks cool as but without it working it's a little pointless.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

elboobio said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow great work on the G force metre! Just want to ask is that what the sports display is on your bottom pic on the menu?
> ...


yeah guess it is pointless unless it works but a great find all the same. I have a 2L TFSI Quattro S-Tronic S-Line so will try over the weekend and see if it works. I'm sure ManuTT will be able to crack this tho??!!!!!! He's a GOD when it comes to all things VCDS!

Do you think there is anything else you are able to crack? HBA would be good to sort. If you have the dimming rearview mirror and comfort pack and Tech pack i don't see why this cannot be done?

Great work and keep it up!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Forgive my ignorance what are you wanting to do with the high beam assist?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

elboobio said:


> Forgive my ignorance what are you wanting to do with the high beam assist?


I don't have it as did not spec it as got a car that was from stock. Really liked this feature in my last TT and would love it in my current TT. It seems I have all the elements, The front facing camera, the light sensor on the back of the rearview dimming mirror, so I'm guessing it can be unlocked/coded via VCDS.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I can try have a look but I have no way of testing to see if this works as I don't have the front facing camera. What has already been tried as I don't want to repeat what other people have done? Is there a thread on this forum what has been attempted so far?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone has looked in to it. ManuTT may have done.

If anyone can give some information about this it would be great. Where did you buy your Bluetooth dongle from as I defo wanna buy it all too!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

stumardy said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has looked in to it. ManuTT may have done.
> 
> If anyone can give some information about this it would be great. Where did you buy your Bluetooth dongle from as I defo wanna buy it all too!


https://obdeleven.com

Took about a week to come as it is sent from somewhere in Europe. Worked out at around £44 for the pro package. I wouldn't bother with the cheaper basic version as it's only for clearing and checking fault codes.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

elboobio said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if anyone has looked in to it. ManuTT may have done.
> ...


Only available for Android systems - iPhone users can forget it.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Critter10 said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


I would have expected this to be on both OS's but that's crap news. Sorry to have built people's hopes up. That said you can buy an android handset for £50 so still cheaper than alternatives.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Doesn't work the code with vag..are you sure is only one bit?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeah that was the only bit I had to enable. I tried it just in checking that bit and it disappeared from the VC and then re checking it came back on. Will have another look later if I get time.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok so I'm the lucky of the situation! I always have to check coding on other cars!!
I did a reset, turned off the car but after flagged the bit, the menu doesn't appear


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

OK so I had time to have a quick look and screen shot every byte in unit 17 which is for the dashboard. Manu if you PM me your email address I'll send all the screen shots to you and you can compare what I have enabled with what you have to see if anything else is different. I had another look myself and that was the only bit I had to enable to get the sport display menu icon up with the g meter in it.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Also on a separate note if you have the security access code for the brake unit I think I have found where the hill hold assist lives. There are options for automatic application of the electro hand brake and the time delay until it applies.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Everything without description?!

Hold assist can be activated even without its button but is always active..but the coding is also in the abs unit which I wouldn't touch otherwise I already have done the active cruise control!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Everything without description?!
> 
> Hold assist can be activated even without its button but is always active..but the coding is also in the abs unit which I wouldn't touch otherwise I already have done the active cruise control!


I thought this was possible with Hold Assist - pretty sure someone else mentioned it, maybe it was you previously Manu !!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Apologies what extra description do you want?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

elboobio said:


> Apologies what extra description do you want?


I think he just means your screenshots don't have any description beside each of the bits...!?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Right so just in case, I've deleted the screenshots in case anyone tries them as it appears there are software differences either in mine and Manu's car or the VAG programming we're using. I presumed they would be the same. So I will take a little more time and put together a list of what each byte and bit is responsible for so nothing is changed that could cause irreparable problems.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep the description in any bit..

After my advice, we will check coding from eleven obd and test then we post here


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Tried on mine, changed just bit 2 on byte 10. Gmeter plus extra menu is on but doesn't work.























Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

No I've no idea what else needs to be activated or if we even have the sensors for it. Work in progress.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

But it was a nice shot, thanks. Vcds is realising a new version these days and hopefully they'll label the controller 17 it will be easier to find things.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

